# Learning Finnish



## Snowykoeld

Hello! I'm new. Sorry for the English, but I know no Finnish yet. Anyways, I want to learn Finnish; I have several Finnish friends and one of them wants me to learn Finnish. I do speak German, a bit of Russian, and I'm learning Japanese, so I do know how to learn a language efficiently. So, any tips where to begin? I appreciate it! Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Sorry to make you wait so long. I know that there are Internet sites for foreigners learning Finnish on different levels but somehow I couldn't find any site that I could recommend. Anyway, I believe that it's easiest to start by studying Internet sites. You can find them easily by searching for example "learning Finnish".


----------



## Gavril

I sent Snowykoeld a PM with some suggestions.


----------



## Hakro

Thanks, Gavril. I couldn'n really help him but I couldn't leave him without an answer.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

There is no easy way to learn a language other than to practice. That's where this motivation thing comes in. You need a full dose of passion even to be able to use the language without much difficulty. I suggest that if you only regard Finnish (or any other language for that matter) as some "fun language" to learn, better not start in the first place, and learn the language you love the most. Trust me, not many Finns will be so appreciative of outsiders who barely speak their language and want some brownie points.

For me personally Finland is the ONLY country in the world that matters, and therefore I decided long time ago to spend as much time as possible to speak it, write it, read it and, when possible, communicate with people who speak the language. If you do decide to learn Finnish and actually want to speak it fluently, it will be rewarding sooner or later. This despite the fact that it takes many years before one reaches the satisfactory level. Who knows, you can be one of the few people in the world who can speak to any Finns without difficulty!


----------

